# Your favorite search engine?



## slackira (Feb 22, 2007)

Mine's google.It picks up pages pretty quick.And i get a lot of hits from there.Although a lot of hits don't result in a lot of sales.But visitors once can also come back and if they find something interesting they'll go for it.Long live google  .


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like Google alot, but have been using good search.com because my neice has a dog rescue and she gets a penney a click. ............. Jb


----------



## Chido01 (Sep 1, 2005)

I like using Google and Yahoo; the latter gives more image results, I think.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

To me that's like asking "What's your favourite oxygen?"... there's a choice?!

There was a time when the question made sense (and the answer for me was AltaVista, until Savvy Search started up), but personally I don't think it does anymore.


----------



## Prasanna16 (Nov 29, 2013)

Google is my favorite search engine.


----------



## Logomotive (Sep 8, 2012)

Google by far


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am all about Google as well BUT recently I have noticed the site has been down sporadically (3-5 minutes at a time)?

I would click my Google shortcut and the page doesn't load but then I hit another website and it loads instantly.

I had to Bing it those few times, yuck.


----------



## nenemott (Sep 23, 2007)

I go between firefox and google, but actually pfrefer google, it downloads faster


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

Google Baby!!


----------



## BidsMaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Google all the way!


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

I'm gonna throw a wrench into the mix and go with the #2 search engine on the web, it's also owned by Google. Any guesses?

YouTube!


----------



## Outlier (Nov 24, 2013)

Bing has really good image search results and gives the image size before clicking the picture so I like that.


----------



## firekrewz (Dec 16, 2013)

google for sure.


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

Google went dark for 5 minutes and 40% of internet traffic dropped off. 
Without a doubt Google is the TOP


----------



## benagain (Jan 7, 2010)

i like chrome


----------

